# Tim Murray



## Icepick (Oct 26, 2001)

Has anyone heard from those freaks out in Chitown?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2001)

The guy is the size of a house. It's not like u could miss him if you saw him.

Seriously though, The Renegade:erg: was talking about him this week. Contact him about it.

Speaking of, I paid a visit to the Renegade's school to visit him and Big Guy. Not only was I invited to join a class and learn something but the students and the instructors were polite and fun. I had a great time. Learned some neat nasty little tricks too. :hammer: It speaks volumes about him and his students and the organization in general. What a great time I had. Not only that but I am such a whore that I slept with his dogs. That and his hot girlfriend fed me. Life is good.

Bruises and beer...yummy.
:boing1:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2001)

His hot GF could also turn ya into a pretzel.  

Those poor dogs....hope ya didn't corrupt their morals...:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2001)

She deals with the Renegade:erg:, you have to be tough.

The dogs will never be the same.
:shrug:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 30, 2001)

He is doing well and is happy to be a part of *Team Renegade!!!*
:armed: :samurai: :ninja: :cheers: :drinkbeer :flame:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 31, 2001)

Why is it suddenly I keep hearing of this "Team Fat Guy?"

I'll never make the team...
:wah:


----------

